# Super Dust Deputy , before and after



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

Finally got this rigged up, along with cleaning up a long neglected area. I like it.



















I couldn't find a Black Friday sale, but I got free shipping instead. Works for me! THANKS, Oneida!

My DC got better just by getting rid of this, and going with 6" hose.










I bought the hose, clamps and 5" to 4" reducer along with the cyclone and the braces. Connecting that 6" hose to the top of the cyclone generated a lot of cursing until I got smart about it. I secured it to the ceiling with a bungee cord to support the weight so I could use both hands to wrestle the hose on. I lubed it with some dishwash detergent and after more cursing it was on. I left the bungee attached, that's a heavy hose.

I also used bungees to support the cyclone when it's time to empty the barrel. All I have to do is hook up the bungees that are hanging back there, undo the clamp on the barrel and slide it out.










I sandwiched the barrel lid between two pieces of BB plywood. This is what is inside the barrel.










I haven't yet given it a good workout, but it seems to me so far that it was worth it. Thanks to all for the good advice!


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

You got something against rigid ductwork?


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

I have thought about it, never worked with it. I wanted to get it up and running right away, it was easy to order everything at once. I also want flexibility, I don't want to unhook the plumbing to empty the barrel.

Rigid duct does have advantages. During my search for all of this I saw one dealer of DC ductwork claiming 1 foot of flex hose has the resistance of 4 feet of rigid duct. I can see where a smooth surface on the interior is better. Metal duct might weigh less than what I'm using.

Which duct would you recommend? Metal, PVC or something else?


----------



## UpstateNYdude (Dec 20, 2012)

PVC sewer pipe, metal will be far more expensive for any gauge above 26.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

You will luv that addition to your dust collection. Since I added mine, I've emptied the can 5 times, and there is only a tennis ball sized of dust in my bag. I have a HF 2hp collector.


----------



## Seabiscuit15 (Dec 29, 2014)

Are you able to comment on any suction loss by going through the Dust Deputy? Have you tested the difference between a hose run using 6" hose direct from tool-dust collector vs. from tool-cyclone-dust collector?

If so, can you express any large or small differences?


----------



## Seabiscuit15 (Dec 29, 2014)

Are you able to comment on any suction loss by going through the Dust Deputy? Have you tested the difference between a hose run using 6" hose direct from tool-dust collector vs. from tool-cyclone-dust collector?

If so, can you express any large or small differences?


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

There must be some loss, nothing's free. It might be measurable but it's not noticeable. I have only used what is shown in the pictures.

Don't let the fear of suction loss keep you away from this. I think it's worth the cost.


----------

